# Prime Rib



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife is from Nebraska and when I go up there bird hunting, couldn't imagine why else I would go, but I go out to eat prime rib traditional cooked. You talk about melt in your mouth. So does any one know how they cook the traditional style? Her cousin thinks they bake it somehow. We cut up two calves a couple of weeks ago and I got me a big chunk of prime rib and would hate to ruin it by trial & error since it's the only one I have.Thanks


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I've always liberally seasoned the outside with kosher salt, fresh cracked pepper, minced garlic and Rosemary and Thyme.

Let the roast get to room temperature.

Preheat oven to 500 degrees and put the roast on a rack that elevates it from teh bottom of the baking sheet. 

Bake at 500 degrees for 30 minutes, then reduce the temp to 275 and cook until the internal temps reach 135 degree(get a thermometer you can leave in while it's cooking). Take it out, cover it for 15 minutes and slice it.

Haven't found a better way to cook it yet.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

I cook mine on the smoker. Season with a dry rub. Cook it for 45 min at 450 or so. Then at 250-275 for a couple hours, or unti the internal temp hits 125-130. Pull it off and let it rest for 30 minutes in foil.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

All the above is just about right, but here is the table to get the right amount of degrees for what rareness you like.

The rib will continue to cook while it rests ( rest for 30 min before cutting ) will climb 5 -10 degs.

Use a GOOD meat thermometer.

Remove at:

120 deg. = rare

125 deg. = med rare

130 deg. = Brown all the way though

135 deg. = Just a chunk of meat

140 deg. = you wasted your money, should have bought a roast.....:headknock


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

Agreed as i consider myself a pr officianado i have so many recipies for it it isnt funny but the previous posts sum it up


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

Forgot to mention grey salt is great for prime rib


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I made one in the oven. It turned out really good as it was not overcooked. Get a meat thermometer to check the internal temperature. My only mistake was not letting the meat come to room temperature before cooking. All that did was extend the cooking time by about an hour.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Mathew said:


> I cook mine on the smoker. Season with a dry rub. Cook it for 45 min at 450 or so. Then at 250-275 for a couple hours, or unti the internal temp hits 125-130. Pull it off and let it rest for 30 minutes in foil.


X2 by far THE best prime rib is smoked, for all you guys that cook halls in the oven and say its the BEST y'all have ever eaten.........cook it in the smoker this exact way and you'll then say smoking it is THE best way. We do prime rib for Christmas Ed dinner every year, it's a tradition and that's the only way we will cook it. We pull it out at 120-125 and let it rest for 20-30 mins. It will carry over some and keep cooking so take it out 5 degrees under wht you really want it at

S4L


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

I cut mine off the bone, then cover the bones and meat with a seasoned onion and garlic puree. Then tie the meat back on the bones with cotton string and slow roast(bake) at 275 till 120 to 125 degrees in center.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help. It is going to get cooked tomorrow.I will let ya'll know how I did.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

The only one I've ever done was in the oven and I did just like what's been said already. Cut bones off, season, strap the bones back on, put it in at 450 for 20 mins and then lower to 275. Pull it out at 130. It was great but the next ones going on the pit.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my mother and grandparents were from central Nebr.

here is a thought,

when you eat beef up there, it is feedlot "heavy beef" killed at 1000-1200lbs, the **** we get down here is grass fed and or only put in feedlots a short time. 

end result you are prob. gonna start w inferior cuts of meat, no matter how you cook it , and not your fault for the results.


but as said above very critical to watch your temps , no point in poking it full of holes until it has cooked for at least an hr.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

The most famous prime rib is from Lawry's Steak House in San Fran. Go to Lawry's Seasonings web site and get the original recipe. It's something like coat the outside liberally with Lawry's original seasoning. Place in a preheated 550 degree oven(broil for most home ovens) for 30 min. Remove, reduce heat to 250 or 300 for one hr remove and slice to serve medium rare.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

These calves were feed for 3-4 months maybe longer and were about 800lbs. I see your point coastal outfitter and if it is tuff I will use that excuse. LOL. No really the other meat has seemed really good. But if this doesn't turn out I'm not going to give up, I will try it again. I just cannot get out of my mind how that meat just seems to melt in your mouth and color of it , kind of an orange to light brown consistently all the way through. Again thanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

fish-r-ride said:


> These calves were feed for 3-4 months maybe longer *and were about 800lbs*. I see your point coastal outfitter and if it is tuff I will use that excuse. LOL. No really the other meat has seemed really good. But if this doesn't turn out I'm not going to give up, I will try it again. I just cannot get out of my mind how that meat just seems to melt in your mouth and color of it , kind of an orange to light brown consistently all the way through. Again thanks.


best of luck man, sadly enough it's that other missing 2-300 lbs, heavy marbling..... fat=flavor

post up results


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with the smoker pit, it's the best. Pull it at 120, and let it sit for about 15 min. If you don't have a smoker, season to taste, put oven on broil (500), cook the PR 5 min per pound on broil, then shut off the oven keeping the door closed for 1 hour for med rare. Easy, easy, easy and you will not miss any of the game or beer drinking. PS, everyone will think you are a cooking god also.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like it will be tomorrow before I get to cook it. We are heading to Dallas to see a friend in the hospital. Good part is I will get by BPS for some heavy mono. Thanks again and I will let ya'll know. Best thing is this is a fishing forum and I can lie about it and it's alright. Thanks again. Oh coastal outfitter my wife is from the Norfolk & Pierce area.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Try this method...instead of the oven, I use my electric smoker with pecan and oak chips. Warning.. it looks a little funky after sitting uncovered in a refrigerator for 3 days, but it works!!

http://ruhlman.com/2011/12/grill-roast-beef-recipe/


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I use basically the same method everyone else has used, i.e. start high heat then go to low. Prior to cooking however I makes small slits all over the roast and insert sliced cloves of garlic, rub the entire roast with a mixture of olive oil, fresh cracked pepper, and kosher salt.

The only other thing I would add is, get top quality roast. A top quality roast will not be found in any grocery store but only at a good meat market. Beef is graded on three grades, select, the lowest, choice, the best any chain grocery will have, and prime the best and certainly most expensive.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

It was great. Just finished eating. Thank you everyone for helping. There are a great bunch of cooks on here.The meat was very tender, maybe not melting in your mouth and I was expecting that because coastal outfitter is right about that extra weight but it was still very tender. The only thing I did wrong was wait to long to eat after I took it out. Had to wait on the potatoes that my wife made that was new to us she made some kind of sauce with garlic and corn starch that really complimented the meat. Once again that you everyone.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I smoke mine with cherry wood. I know thats not easy to find but it sure is the ticket for beef.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> my mother and grandparents were from central Nebr.
> 
> here is a thought,
> 
> ...


uh.. no!
prime grain-fed beef is aviliable here.
I've hauled thousands of cattle into and out of Texas feedlots... they're just as good Neb. cattle, maybe better.
a typical "fed" steer finished goes about 12-1400 lbs. 
after all Texas is king for all things beef.
nothing mystical about Omaha beef.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Had excellent results in the Big Easy cooker


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

kweber said:


> uh.. no!
> prime grain-fed beef is aviliable here.
> I've hauled thousands of cattle into and out of Texas feedlots... they're just as good Neb. cattle, maybe better.
> a typical "fed" steer finished goes about 12-1400 lbs.
> ...


The OP said they killed their calves at 800 lbs.

prime is a grade, then choice , then select, not all heavy beef will grade USDA prime

Omaha beef is a pkg. marketing co., not a grade

there are no feed lots down here of any size, it's too hot and wet and feed is an issue, you have to go to No, TX

I have bought cattle w my buds for their feedlots in Colo. and Nebr. , they feed over 60,000 head/year.


----------

